# Schwinn Chainring Rule of Thumb?



## Tikibar (Jun 14, 2017)

I've seen at least 3 different types of chainrings used on Schwinn prewar and postwar 26" balloon tire bicycles. I'll call these chainrings the Sweetheart style, Phantom style and Clover leaf style. For instance these pictured below are similar bikes, but have different chainrings.

Do motobike frames always use a Sweetheart chainring? Do autocycles always use Phantom style? When is the Clover leaf style chainring used?

Are there any rules of thumb as to which models or frames used which chainrings?

Thanks in advance for any input

_(my apologies if any of these are your photo, I found them on the Internet to illustrate the different types of Schwinn chainrings)_


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Sweetheart skiptooth used on many models( Hornet, Dx etc) until 1954. Phantom style sprocket 1/2" used on postwar ( autocycle, phantom, some hornets etc.) and the cloverleaf used on phantom 1955 and after, many balloon models, middle and lightweights for many more years.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

there's 2 styles "Phantom" ring the 1 posted initially is pre war
more metal left on the post war style


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Good point Mark, I'm now seeing the first bike is prewar, autocycle, Mead 1/2". The deluxe 1/2" "Phantom postwar was used up until about 56.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2017)

_Generally_ speaking pre-war the Autocycle ring (the very first pic you show of the '41 straight bar Autocycle) was used on the deluxe bikes, sweetheart on lower level bikes, and cloverleaf on girls bikes although there are exceptions. Post war gets a lot more muddled and you probably need to refer to the year/model for correct ring. For instance both the Phantom and 1/2" cloverleaf were used on Phantoms depending on the year and/or how they were equipped. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for the inputs. The motobikes I've seen have been skiptooth Sweetheart. I looked at a lot of Sweetheart sprockets, both prewar and postwar, and have not seen any differences in the Sweetheart chainrings made by Schwinn.


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2017)

I know the inch pitch cloverleaf came on earlier girls bikes but was told it was an option on heavy duty bikes bikes like Whizzers, wasps & Cycletrucks 

My 55 spitfire that my cousin bought new (in the city) came with 1/2 cloverleaf but the 1955 catalog has it with a bigger Phantom style. I was wondering if some things were regional thing, maybe city vs open country?, I know they put smaller ones on Whizzers, CT and some Wasps (paperbboy, delivery) to make it easier to peddle with the extra weight.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 16, 2017)

My '54 Wasp has the phantom ring, seen catalog pics '54-5 with them on several different models.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2017)

I know in Cities with lots of hills like Seattle, San Francisco Etc. they put the smaller sprocket on them for climbing hills. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2017)

The Sweetheart was maybe the most common one they used before the War. I've seen it on all models of Men's Schwinn's.


----------

